# pvc piping - where to buy?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys, just wondering for those who've made DIY inline reactors for CO2, where you got your pipes and fittings? I was at rona and canadiantire today, and they have bugger all.... my dad suggested pool supply stores...of course he was at one yesterday and didn't tell me he was going :\

thanks!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I know Throa Industrial Plastics in Scarborough (Granger St/Rd/Av) allow walk ins for fittings. In Etobicoke, there's JJ Downs...not sure if one needs a vendors permit there.

HTH


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wtac said:


> I know Throa Industrial Plastics in Scarborough (Granger St/Rd/Av) allow walk ins for fittings. In Etobicoke, there's JJ Downs...not sure if one needs a vendors permit there.
> 
> HTH


why would you require a vendors permit for pvc piping and fittings? illegal plumbing operations are a problem in toronto? lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...if it were so 

Some plumbing supply places sell directly to plumbing companies and not to the general public. I ran into this situation and I had to drive back to the office, get my info and drive back.

What parts are you looking for? I'll see what I got and I'll be placing an order of parts in the next few week.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

basically what I need is just the parts to make an inline co2 reactor for my planted tank  rex grigg setup basically


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i was about to pick some up at Canadian tire no problem it was pretty cheap too. Mind you haven't had the time to set the darn thing up yet


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

NP...I see what you will need and will add to the order. Heck, if I have time, I'll build it for you...LOL!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wtac said:


> NP...I see what you will need and will add to the order. Heck, if I have time, I'll build it for you...LOL!!!


lol you can order if you want, give me a price before hand though 

i want to build it though 

i'm getting bored this summer, i have work only 4 days a week which is good, but my gf works 5 days... we both only have sundays off  and I can't work on my project for 2nd year until middle of august


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Strange, have you checked out Home Depot? I could have sworn there was a section with PVC/ABS piping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

these guys will sell to the public.

Thora might as well... especially for cash counter sales. they carry schedule 40 and 80 as well as polyproylene. They are for the pros.

these two are in the city and fairly easy to get to.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

DB didn't try homedepot yet, as there isn't one near me


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The few installations have been delayed until Sept and I have to hold my order. Here's a place that you can order from if you want all white PVC

http://www.shopbwirrigation.com/

You can drop in Thora for the dark grey PVC.


----------

